# Anyone here have Vivitar 730 AF flash?



## marceija (Apr 30, 2005)

I need help!  I just bought one used without instructions. How do I use the sliding setting selector? Should I set it based on the distance or the zoom length? I'm confused... I couldn't find the manual anywhere.
Thanks


----------



## Rob (Apr 30, 2005)

Usually these are the distance in metres, but it depends if you're using it on the camera for which it's intended - there are Nikon, Canon and other versions of it. Having done a search on Google, annoyingly I can't get a picture of the back of it to answer properly! If you post a picture of the back of the flash, I can tell you how it works!!


----------



## marceija (Apr 30, 2005)

Here is a picture of the back of the flash.  Please someone tell me how to use it! I'm taking a basic photography course right now, so I'm a newbie!
I didn't know how to post attachments so please go here to view the pic:


http://community.webshots.com/user/mytwopumpkins 

Thanks,
Eija


----------

